# Clignotement Mac Pro bloqué au démarrage



## Almedia (19 Juillet 2011)

Salut, 
Depuis ce week-end, mon mac pro 2007, Quad 2.66 Xeon refuse de  démarrer. Lorsque je l'allume, la LED blanche de la face avant clignote  sans s'arrêter, et il m'est alors impossible d'aller plus loin. Ce  problème, est déjà apparu, depuis 3 mois par intermittence et de façon  aléatoire lorsque je voulais sortir de veille. Lorsque cela se  produisait, j'éteignais à chaud (puisqu'il n'y avait que cette solution)  et je pouvais alors redémarrer le mac pro, tout redevenant ensuite  normal. 

Samedi, j'ai eu de nouveau ce problème, une fois passé  en veille, mon mac pro a commencé à re-clignoter et cette fois-ci rien  n'a changé après le redémarrage : depuis lors, il m'est impossible  d'aller plus loin que de voir la led clignoter sans interruptions.

J'ai parcouru les forums en longs en large et en travers, mais aucune issue positive : 
- Ouverture du mac pro pour enlever toute la poussière avec une bombe à air
- Enlever et remise en place des chariots RAM
- Réinitialisation de la SMC (au moins 30 fois sur le WE)
-  J'ai acheté une nouvelle pile Lithium 2032 - 3V à la FNAC, et l'ai  changé, avec en plus, un reset RTC directement sur la carte mère. 
- J'ai effectué un reset du système depuis la carte mère : via le bouton RST_SYS de la carte mère.

Malgré cela RIEN...
J'ajoute que je n'ai pas rajouté un élément (RAM, autre carte vidéo, graveur, disque dur) ces derniers mois. 

Voulant  aller plus loin, j'ai ouvert le mac pro, et j'ai utilisé un crayon de  papier pour lancer le diagnostique sur les LEDs interne présente sur la  carte mère. 
Voici ce que j'ai : 
- Led 1 "trickle" (diode orange allumée une fois que le bouton DIAG est pressé)
- Led 2 "Fail CPU B" (pas de lumières rouges)
- Led 3 "Fail CPU A"  (pas de lumières rouges)
- Led 4 "Overtemp CPU B" (pas de lumières rouges)
- Led 5 "Overtemp CPU A" (pas de lumières rouges)
- Led 6 "GPU Present" (pas de lumières rouges)
- Led 7 "Power On" (Diode verte une fois que le bouton DIAG est pressé)
- Led 8 "EFI GD" (pas de lumières verte, même au bout de 5 secondes)

Quand je ne presse pas le bouton DIAG, je n'ai aucune lumière sur les diodes internes, présentes sur la carte mère. 

Voilà  Je ne sais pas si le clignotement de la LED blanche en face avant  relève d'une panne de l'alimentation (ce dont je doute, vu que lors de  l'allumage, les ventilateurs se lancent, les disques durs s'amorcent,  ainsi que le lecteur DVD, mais c'est ensuite stoppé net, figé, laissant  seulement le LED blanche en face avant, clignoter).

Avez-vous une idée ? Avez-vous déjà rencontrer ce problème ? 
Est-ce la carte mère serait à changer ? 
Comment avez-vous su que votre carte mère était foutue ? 

E'


----------



## da capo (19 Juillet 2011)

pour info :

http://dacapoo.free.fr/macpro.pdf

ou

http://dacapoo.free.fr/macpro_8x.pdf

Cela t'aidera peut être.


----------



## Almedia (20 Juillet 2011)

Merci, c'était sympa de ta part, mais j'avais déjà le service source pour mon Bi 2,66 Xeon.
J'ai bien relu la notice, je ne comprends toujours pas la cause de la panne. 
Sur la carte mère, à l'intérieur du mac pro, je n'ai pas de led qui s'allume. Lorsque je presse le DIAG, j'ai du vert, et de l'orange (pas de yellow) sur le trickle power.
L'alim semble fonctionner car les ventilateurs se lancent, et je crois déceler une amorce du superdrive et des disques durs. Le problème, c'est qu'après il n'y a plus rien : pas de bong, pas d'écran, juste la lumière blanche en facade qui clignotte.
J'ajoute que depuis plusieurs mois, ca me faisait cà de temps en temps, au moment où je sortais du mode veille automatique. Je démarrais à nouveau, et tout rentrait dans l'ordre.

Ca pourrait ressembler à un problème de l'EFI, mais je ne vois pas comment je pourrais la flasher, en étant au point actuel

Bref, si vous avez aussi des témoignages de Carte mères de mac pro qui ont été foutues, et qui avaient ce symptome, je suis preneur, ca m'aiderait à y voir plus clair ! 

Amitiés
E'


----------



## Almedia (27 Juillet 2011)

Après avoir déposé ma machine dans un Apple Store, il s'avère que c'était en fait une barrette Mémoire (marque OWC ) qui empêchait le démarrage du mac. Elle était complètement hors service (ne me demandez pas pourquoi &#8212; en tout cas, c'est arrivé petit à petit ce dysfonctionnement).
Enfin voilà, c'est un très grand soulagement&#8230;

Conseils : Pensez toujours à débrancher *une par une* vos barrettes de RAM si cela vous arrive (j'avais tout enlevé en même temps&#8230.


----------



## s__d (7 Novembre 2020)

je confirme, j'avais un couple de barrette de RAM défectueux, après les avoir enlevées, tout est rentré dans l'ordre


----------

